# 3 way Connector?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Yesterday, whilst browsing through the accessory shop at Lowdhams as I waited for almost four hours for them to do a few simple warranty replacement jobs, I came across this 3 way connector.

Has anyone felt the need to buy one - and why?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

For sharing limited hook up at meets/rallies etc.
Can be very expensive or quite cheap depending on who you buy from so google well if needed


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I did for aires that have limited hook-up,prior to buying it we were at Caceres which has only 4 points, (I think) and we managed to get power from a Spaniard that had a multi point extension.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Camping-carists pack them by the dozen!

On some aires they use them like Lego bricks.


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Yesterday, whilst browsing through the accessory shop at Lowdhams as I waited for almost four hours for them to do a few simple warranty replacement jobs, I came across this 3 way connector.
> 
> Has anyone felt the need to buy one - and why?


Yes, Keith, we bought one so that when on site for a few weeks the set up is: Mains lead (Blue plugs)into the kitchen tent with the three way connector at the end; a short lead to a 3 way 13 amp socket block for the lighting, the ramoska, and the steamer; then a mains lead (Blue plugs) to the motorhome. Dave G


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

I always had customers asking for these, and I just couldn't find a supplier who sold them. I then got an account with Crusader Products who did supply them, and I now stock them and they sell very well!

As well as offering multiple hook ups from one connection, you could also run an extension to run and electric BBQ for example.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

See :lol: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Caravan-P...8767?pt=UK_Cables_Hookups&hash=item43a679a4ef


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

@ that price I think I'll take a raincheck.......


Dave :lol:


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

wow :hathat36:


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

premiermotorhomes said:


> I always had customers asking for these, and I just couldn't find a supplier who sold them. I then got an account with Crusader Products who did supply them, and I now stock them and they sell very well!
> 
> As well as offering multiple hook ups from one connection, you could also run an extension to run and electric BBQ for example.
> 
> ...


What sort of price are they please Chris?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Bottom end of price range but sometimes cheaper
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/240V-AC-1...3014?pt=UK_Cables_Hookups&hash=item337d724596

Bear in mind that includes postage!


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Techno100 said:


> Bottom end of price range but sometimes cheaper
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/240V-AC-1...3014?pt=UK_Cables_Hookups&hash=item337d724596
> 
> Bear in mind that includes postage!


That's a pretty good price, I've seen something similar in a local MH dealers for over 25€

I made a bit of kit giving me 2 extra outlets, ideal when on hook-up on a site so I can have the internal 240v's working and also use the Remoska and a cooling fan outside.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

we used to make up a cable splitter ourselves before now. just fit 2 cables into the socket that fits into the van so the feed comes from the post to the van and out again to where ever you need it.
We did solder the ends to make sure of a safe connection.

cabby


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Got mine at Go outdoors,think it was £8.99.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I already had a look but they're not listing it now


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

It's one of those things that is handy to carry when you don't know how many sockets are available at a venue. We have one in the box of lights that we use with the Ruston engine/generator, but often we find that there's a shortage of 16A outlets and we can get around it using this.

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> we used to make up a cable splitter ourselves before now. just fit 2 cables into the socket that fits into the van so the feed comes from the post to the van and out again to where ever you need it.
> We did solder the ends to make sure of a safe connection.
> 
> cabby


I managed to persuade a French guy to split his connection last September on an Aire in the south of France. He did a similar thing and produced a 4 socket affair that came out of his van socket. I gave him a couple of Leffes for his trouble and we became mates. Trouble was two other French vans pulled in and just came and plugged in to his adaptor (which was actually stored under his van) without asking and blew the lot!

I had an argument with a French bloke on an Aire with just one free EHU point in the middle of nowhere. We got there first and bagged the point. He arrived later and started complaining that he had a bad knee or something and showed me his blue badge so could he have the EHU? 

I offered to share it and after about an hour of grumbling and wandering around (with his bad knee) he produced one of these things, plugged it in and then proceeded to be my bessy mate as well! Weird.

Useful thing I would say but I would prefer one on a short lead as some hookups have doors on which would be impossible to shut with that thing sticking out.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

You beat me to it Barry < blew it up> ,I saw one in Marocco actually catch fire, no overload mechanisms in Marocco,

What would that be 3 vans sharing 10 amps or in France 6 amps


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Techno100 said:


> I already had a look but they're not listing it now


I saw them yesterday in their big new store in Ancoats Manchester. (Go Outdoors that is)


----------



## mickandkim (Oct 1, 2011)

Just a quick heads up on these, 

Just purchased one of the above from Go outdoors in Wakefield for £ 8 . 99p and they had a couple in stock

Mick


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

BillCreer said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > I already had a look but they're not listing it now
> ...


just been for sikaflex at £7.65

splitter is £12.99 there


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

BTW all the shelf stock of 512 at Pudsey branch was July 2013 which is good. Got to watch the mail order sellers I always ask them the date before placing an order but over the counter at Go outdoors is hard to beat if you happen to be passing


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

MrsW said:


> What sort of price are they please Chris?


http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1366500.html#1366500



premiermotorhomes said:


> I then got an account with Crusader Products who did supply them, and I now stock them and they sell very well!


Are we any closer to finding out the price that you sell these for Chris?

It would seem to be a useful item to carry "just in case", but buying from someone who has a presence is always a good idea....

They don't seem to exist on ODB......

Dave


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Dave,

I am not allowed to advertise on the forum which is why I did not provide a price. 

Your dealer can order them through their trade account with Crusader Products whose part number is J159, perhaps someone could suggest that Nuke considers stocking this in the future.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Surely traders can respond to a direct enquiry from a subscriber - that is how it has always been........

direct response to a specific enquiry is OK, but you would be frowned upon for listing all your stock on here (quite rightly too).

That was the basis on which the never used "ask a trader" forum was established...... :?

An extract from the site rules;

*General Info for Traders*

MHF Welcomes Traders to the site and hope that our relationship will help build your business and at the same time assist our members.

We do have some Trade specific rules that we ask all Traders to keep within.

1*. Trade members may respond to requests only from subscribing members.

In a forum thread, they may refer to, or offer their services or products only as a detailed and specific answer to a direct question or query.*

Vague or imprecise offers of products or services are not allowed.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums-rules.html

Dave


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Dave, 

Perhaps it's a simple matter of confusion on my part, but no harm playing it safe  I was not aware a direct enquiry would allow an exception.

In response to your earlier enquiry, I stock the three way adaptors at £11.99inc VAT.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Not as cheap as £10.69 delivered then 8)
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1366508.html#1366508


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> Not as cheap as £10.69 delivered then 8)
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1366508.html#1366508


True, but I thought there was something cheap looking about the one pictured in the ebay advert. I've found out the hard way many many times that you usually get what you pay for.

Malcolm


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Usually :lol: but not often.
It's the same one sold by Go Outdoors.
There are only a couple of manufacturers who make these, price differences are usually due to overheads.

If it makes you happy you can pay more for the same one viewed from the other side
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230V-3-Wa...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item2ebb1c5c9f

Or Amazon
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001CDFI...d=20707245521516024080&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I've bought one locally for £11.99, hopefully a sound and worthwhile investment, which helps to keep the Local economy on its feet and if the thing breaks or malfunctions - I can easily take it back to complain and/or get a replacement.

Job done, thanks Gents!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Slightly lower price on Amazon at the moment - £10.17 inc delivery.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Splitter-sp...ustrial-terminal/dp/B006EY5IYE/ref=pd_cp_sg_2

Mike


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Any advance on £9.89? :wink:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1368124.html#1368124

Dave


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

http://www.wholesaletoolwarehouse.com/plugs-sockets/16-amp/993054-16a-3-way-splitter

8)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

cronkle said:


> http://www.wholesaletoolwarehouse.com/plugs-sockets/16-amp/993054-16a-3-way-splitter
> 8)


OK - so it's my round at the weekend! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Smarty-drawers!

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

They're also making a profit! just need to sell a lot of them. However add P&P and it's no better than Dave found


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> They're also making a profit! just need to sell a lot of them. However add P&P and it's no better than Dave found


Spoil-sport  :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/240V-16A-...al_Components_Supplies_ET&hash=item5d37be9487

Dave £9.98
Techno £9.89


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/240V-16A-3-WAY-SPLITTER-SOCKET-IP44-extension-lead-/400367195271?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Components_Supplies_ET&hash=item5d37be9487
> 
> Dave £9.98
> Techno £9.89


Cobblers! It's a draw. :roll:

Third one down on the left in my link!

15 all. Techno to serve!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I found BOTH the dearest :lol: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/240v-3-Wa...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item5acfb58348


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh no you didn't! :lol: :lol:

>> This one << first posted here . . .

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1368111.html#1368111

is £777.90 *plus *£3.75 postage. 8O

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

No it was first posted here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1366502.html#1366502

That's like on page ONE :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It wasn't the first post though - what do you expect??

I thought everybody read the OP, then jumped to the last post and answered the question.

OK I suppose. 15 - 30

Zeb to serve. 

Dave :lol:


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

What confuses me here is if I am on an aire, using my leccy, there is 6 amp available for instance and someone uses a splitter, surely there is a good chance of blowing it or am I missing summat!!!


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

slippers said:


> What confuses me here is if I am on an aire, using my leccy, there is 6 amp available for instance and someone uses a splitter, surely there is a good chance of blowing it or am I missing summat!!!


That is correct - all must share the available amps.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

With this you are at the mercy of the other users connected to it. How can you stop them taking more than their fare share of the amps and blowing the fuse?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

if all the hook ups are taken already what will you do?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

oldun said:


> How can you stop them taking more than their fare share of the amps and blowing the fuse?


I suppose they might be equally worried that you would filch the lion's share. :roll:

A circular problem I think.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Maybe you could cut their cable? or sneakily unplug them :roll: 
Of course the obvious answer is you can't do anything, you have to cooperate


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Or use gas instead. :wink:


----------



## ballymoss (Jan 30, 2008)

*3 way connector*

I bought mine form Lowdom's i think it cost £12

ballymoss


----------

